# Android 4.0+ bluetooth 'bug'?



## wanderer (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a Bluetooth barcode scanner (Motorola LS4278) that I use for tracking inventory at work. Ever since I got a new phone (did have a DroidX) that was using ICS or newer, I cannot pair with the scanner.

The problem is with the way Android tries to pair. It uses random numbers that I am supposed to enter on the other device as the pairing code. However, the scanner uses a pre-configured PIN of "12345". Is there any way I can stop Android from doing this? Why can't I just chose a PIN instead of Android picking a random one for me? (Currently using a rooted Galaxy Nexus on 4.2)


----------



## wanderer (Jun 6, 2012)

No help from you guys? I guess I'll have to submit a bug report... http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=41858


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've paired BT devices to a device past ICS using predefined codes (0000 usually). Actually, I know I have used at least ICS and my BT ODB II adapter which uses a predetermined code something along the lines of 5678. I'm not sure what your issue is.


----------

